# food for crush



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, crush day is almost upon us. This weekend I plan to spend some time cooking. Everything gets frozen and the heated up "on the big day". Most of the members of my group plan on bringing a dish, this is just to ensure that nobody goes hungry...

What others will bring..
Pulled pork
salad
perogies
chicken paprikas
Ribs

What I cook this weekend
1 large roasting pan of Lasagna, 
2 1/2 roasting pans of meatballs, 
2 1/2 roasting pans of sausage & peppers. 


any recomendations on items to add to the list?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2013)

So are you back to hosting the group again this year, it looks like? Will they appreciate what you do? I does sound like it could be a fun time.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2013)

GM, 

Yup. Back at it. This time we are mostly family and the friends that helped me out during the "troubles". The volume is smaller too, which should make it a whole lot more fun this year.

johnT.


----------



## pjd (Sep 4, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Well, crush day is almost upon us. This weekend I plan to spend some time cooking. Everything gets frozen and the heated up "on the big day". Most of the members of my group plan on bringing a dish, this is just to ensure that nobody goes hungry...
> 
> What others will bring..
> Pulled pork
> ...


 
Brisket! Definitely Brisket served with a nice dry Malbec or maybe a nice dry Italian Amarone! 
If this happens, pm my invitation! I will happily help with the crush and will even bring some of Deets Wine Cellars finest!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey John what about the "issue" guy? Was that resolved or is he history? Best of luck to you.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 5, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey John what about the "issue" guy? Was that resolved or is he history? Best of luck to you.


 

Guys, 

It got very ugly for a while there. 

Then something amazing happened. A rather large set of the other members really stepped up to help me bottle them out. This took several sessions over the course of several weekends. 

With their help and support, I was able to get them out the door much quicker than expected and they are history now! The level of comfort and support from the other members was really uplifting. I went from hating the world to feeling very lucky to have such good friends. Perhaps this was God's plan all along to show me who my true friends are. 

When word got out that the club was back up and running, members that have not been able to attend in the past are making it a point to attend this year's crush! Even my beer guy is excited to attend and is bringing some of his finest (which he has not for two years). The biggest problem I face now is the limited bed space for all the guests.

I have to admit that I am getting excited about the 2013 crush. I pray that this one will be much like it was several years ago.. FUN!


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2013)

Might need to add some pillows, would need a nap after all that great food!

Glad things worked out and people are excited again. It wasn't a stumbling block but a stepping stone, rock on John!!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Sep 6, 2013)

Stuffed Shells!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2013)

Appetizers!!! Wings and or mozz sticks!!! Glad to hear things worked out for you John. Maybe a big jug of Welches!!!!! LOL


----------



## JohnT (Sep 9, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> Stuffed Shells!


 
Shawn, Do you have a recipe?



Wade E said:


> Appetizers!!! Wings and or mozz sticks!!! Glad to hear things worked out for you John. Maybe a big jug of Welches!!!!! LOL


 
Wade, 

I normally get a bunch of cheezes and asst meats just to keep hunger at bay. We have our main meal in the mid afternoon (around 3pm or so).

I am so happy with my crew, that I might even allow them to bring Welches if they want. I just need to get some "bio-hazzard" stickers so that the welches is clearly marked. LOL

johnT.


----------



## Arne (Sep 17, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Appetizers!!! Wings and or mozz sticks!!! Glad to hear things worked out for you John. Maybe a big jug of Welches!!!!! LOL


 
WADE,
You took your stick to the lions cage and all he did was lay there sleeping. Wait til he wakes up, mite bite the end of the old stick. LOL. 

John, 
Glad you got your problems taken care of. Hope you have a great time with the winemaking. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 17, 2013)

Now I am not that bad! (LOL)


----------

